# Gift card or Gift?



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

It's always nice to get a golf-related present for your birthday or some occasion, but would you rather get a gift card so you can buy the item of your choice or risk your wife or friend getting a club that you may have to return?

what's your preference?


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

Lots of people think that the idea of a gift card is a easy way out or something like that....I personally like gift cards, and I always give them to people for occasions. I would rather have someone be able to get something that i know that they want, instead of them opening a gift and feeling obligated to pretend they like it in front of you, when they are actually thinking what they are going to be returning if for. :thumbsup:


----------



## preacherrr (May 11, 2006)

*Gift Card baby!!!!!!!!!!*



Thumperfive said:


> It's always nice to get a golf-related present for your birthday or some occasion, but would you rather get a gift card so you can buy the item of your choice or risk your wife or friend getting a club that you may have to return?
> 
> what's your preference?


Man I got a 40th birthday coming up next month along with Father's day...I want all the gift cards I can muster...LOL!!!

I am salivating on some new NIKE golf clubs.....so I need all the help I can get...LOL!!!!

Some people think gift cards are impersonal, I beg to differ. You still have to go buy it along with a card!!!! I think gift cards are the way 2 go....my boys love them...and they are 10 and 8!!!!!


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

People say, "you supposed to know what to get", but I disagree. I think gift card is great. People love picking their own gifts!


----------



## sroh (May 11, 2006)

*Gift card for me also*

No question. I have very specific items I want. Nothing impersonal about them. Now if it was a gift card from Macy's, that would show my friend or wife doesn't know me too well. :laugh:


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Gift card, you never know what they really want, and gift cards just make everyones lives easier  better safe than sorry!!


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

but do people ask you what you want and you give them a specific list then? Naming clubs and all that? or do you just say "clubs" and let them figure it out?


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Well, i think that if you want something specific, and tell a person, i think thats really rude. But, if the situation is that your at a store and teh person says, "Pick Anything" thats when you can be specific on what you want. Ya know what i mean?


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I like gift cards, I cant stant other people picking out my golf equipment.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I like getting gift cards too. Gives you the chance to get something that you actually want versus getting something they "think" you want and then you having to take it back.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

I started giving gift cards 3 years ago, to everyone. All of my recipients are always happy


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Haha, of course, gift cards is a great way of stores making profits i think. All they need to do is make some cards, and give out their merchandise. ( i think its especially great for restaurants)


----------



## Mea92 (May 19, 2006)

Oh, I'm with everyone else here - gift cards are the way to go. Who wants to have to try to return bad golf clubs or something? It is a much better choice than... for example... cutesy animal head golf club covers that Aunt Lydia bought for you. (That happened to me once - argh!)


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Guess the majority likes gift cards, I think it is also good coz it also limits your budget to be on the specific amount. However, it must also be considered where to get that gift card... suggest to be the store where the receiver usually likes buying golf items.


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

Thumperfive said:


> It's always nice to get a golf-related present for your birthday or some occasion, but would you rather get a gift card so you can buy the item of your choice or risk your wife or friend getting a club that you may have to return?
> 
> what's your preference?


I would prefer a gift card. You see, my family doesn't really know anything about golf, so if they bought me something, I would most likely have it already or wouldn't need it.


----------



## Deep (May 23, 2006)

Gift Card, most defiently, this assures you that you get what you want instead of trusting someone to buy you something and they might not get it right.


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

Although I really don't mind either, I would prefer a gift card. I like being able to walk into the pro shop, looking around, and deciding on something I really need.


----------



## Wheelerm (May 26, 2006)

ma_wilson said:


> Lots of people think that the idea of a gift card is a easy way out or something like that


It is because most can not be bothered to get something so they get them a gift card but its like getting money i spose, you can spend it on whatever you want as oppose to someone restricting you to something you may not even want or need.


----------

